# Fuel tank removal



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I plan on taking my fuel tank out of my 72 Lemans. For one, I need access to the body mount removal and I plan on a new tank. 
I'm not sure if my convertible is different than coups and hardtops, but there are several lines that go up to the rear cabin area behind rear seat and end in an enclosed metal box. Is this venting? Also, there is a fuel line going to each side of tank. What are they?


----------



## cal kid (Dec 19, 2018)

I have the same 72 Lemans convert, did you ever find out what the enclosed metal box is about ?


----------



## fairwayhit (Jan 15, 2020)

I think you are referring to the Evaporation emissions control or EEC

The lines from the tank are vents. Two 5/16 lines from the front corners and one 5/16” from the rear. They run up to a metal catch can behind the rear seat. They are positioned so at least one is always uncovered no matter if the car is on a hill

Vapors that condense back into liquid flow back to the tank. The 3/8” line from is routed to the charcoal canister at the front of the car. 

There is a small plastic restriction in the 3/8 hose that apparently is there to limit the rate of extraction of the vapors. It is a little plastic cap with a .055” hole in the middle

The system uses a non vented gas cap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't be tempted to throw it away. It does a great job minimizing fuel vapors and smell. No impact on performance.


----------

